# TEAM T PEPTIDES! IGF-1 Lr3 2mg $149.99!! New Products! New Special!



## TwisT (Dec 31, 2010)

Click the banner! Let me know what else you would like to see on the list.

-T


----------



## DarkHorse (Dec 31, 2010)

How are you going to take payments?  I've been doing some reading on Melanotan ll
and it has my curiosity. I wouldn't mind giving it a try.


----------



## bknoxx (Dec 31, 2010)

site looks good


----------



## TwisT (Dec 31, 2010)

DarkHorse said:


> How are you going to take payments?  I've been doing some reading on Melanotan ll
> and it has my curiosity. I wouldn't mind giving it a try.



Credit card or paypal. PM me when you want to buy if its not up in the store yet.. ill take care of you! The prices at which peptides are being sold is overwhelming...figured I could offer them at a more reasonable price to my boys of ironmag 

-T


----------



## DarkHorse (Dec 31, 2010)

TwisT said:


> Credit card or paypal. PM me when you want to buy if its not up in the store yet.. ill take care of you! The prices at which peptides are being sold is overwhelming...figured I could offer them at a more reasonable price to my boys of ironmag
> 
> -T


 
Sounds good, I'll let you know when I'm ready.


----------



## TwisT (Dec 31, 2010)

MELANOTAN, GHRP, and MGF WILL BE AVAILABLE TO SHIP WEDNESDAY---ORDER NOW!

-T


----------



## TwisT (Jan 1, 2011)

bump!


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Jan 2, 2011)

slin ?


----------



## TwisT (Jan 2, 2011)

chronicelite said:


> slin ?



You can buy slin at rid aid  But if you really need, I can take care of that.

Melanotan is *already* sold out! More on the way 

Thanks for the support guys!

-T


----------



## TwisT (Jan 2, 2011)

Will soon have DES(1-3) IGF-1!!!!


-T


----------



## TwisT (Jan 4, 2011)

Last up


----------



## TwisT (Jan 4, 2011)

Melanotan-ll, MGF, and GHRP-6 all in stock now!


----------



## Viciony (Jan 4, 2011)

sweet prices, ordering now!


----------



## TwisT (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks Vic, Up!

-T


----------



## TwisT (Jan 16, 2011)

New products added, new special!



-T


----------



## TwisT (Jan 17, 2011)

Everything is in, ready to ship!

-T


----------



## Beejis60 (Jan 18, 2011)

Nice price


----------



## TwisT (Jan 18, 2011)

Thanks!

-T


----------



## TwisT (Jan 21, 2011)

ups


----------

